# Protein skimmer



## Brimoore27 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi,

I was wondering if a Protein Skimmer is beneficial in a freshwater tank. I know my brother has a Protein skimmer for hes salt water tank, but I just wasnt sure If it was worth purchasing for my fresh water tank.

Thank you


----------



## Dragonetti (Mar 16, 2009)

No, only works for salt water.


----------



## Brimoore27 (Feb 24, 2011)

Dragonetti said:


> No, only works for salt water.


Thank you very much


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Not true, it will work on hardwater tanks ... though not as well as in a saltwater tank. They are also used in ponds.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I may be wrong, but I have never heard of protein skimmers being used on ponds--only surface skimmers.


----------



## NativePredator (Feb 28, 2011)

A protein skimmer will only work on saltwater, as is mentioned above, i suppose if it were a saltwater pond it would work :wink:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Pond protein skimmer video. Protein skimmers 'work' in fresh water tanks and ponds, meaning they will remove some DOC's, but not nearly as efficiently as in salt water.

So, why aren't they used more? Because fresh water tanks usually have a water change schedule that does the same thing without the need for the equipment. Salt water tanks tend to have fewer water changes performed, and yes, this is a generalization, I know. In a pond situation where water chnages weren't as practical, I can see them being used more and of more benefit.

Google 'pond protein skimmer' and there's lots of info out there.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I stand corrected. Well, I learned something new.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

748johnd said:


> I stand corrected. Well, I learned something new.


Don't feel bad, I had no idea either, but does make sense for a pond situation. I'd recommend water changes instead for freshwater tanks.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

We tested it on rift lake tanks in the LFS I worked in back in the early 90's when those skilters (tiny protein skimmer set into a hang on power filter came out) after an article by Dr. Paul Loiselle mentioned them working, albiet poorly, in hard water fresh water tanks.

Our result was very similiar to what he reported in the article, we did get some foam that tested off the charts with an ammonia test, but there was hardly any foam at all ... especially when compared to the same filter on the same sized saltwater tank.

As *prov356* mentioned, water changes for most in freshwater are cheaper and quick as compared to mixing saltwater mixtures and such, and given their record of just barely working in freshwater, it's not worth buying one for a tank given they tend to be expensive.


----------



## NativePredator (Feb 28, 2011)

Well i also learned something today, Protein skimmers WILL work on freshwater tanks and ponds, Not very well but some. Remember you heard it first on Cichlid-Forum.com :thumb:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

NativePredator said:


> Remember you heard it first on Cichlid-Forum.com :thumb:


Wouldn't it technically be 'heard it first from an AFM article by Dr. Paul Loiselle back in 1991'? :wink:


----------



## NativePredator (Feb 28, 2011)

Youre right thanks for that correction :lol:


----------



## Dragonetti (Mar 16, 2009)

Brimoore27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if a Protein Skimmer is beneficial in a freshwater tank. I know my brother has a Protein skimmer for hes salt water tank, but I just wasnt sure If it was worth purchasing for my fresh water tank.
> 
> Thank you


So to answer your question, it is not beneficial in freshwater tank. Don't waste your money to see a tiny bit of foam.


----------

